# Competition Roundups.



## CHJ (27 Feb 2011)

*
"Competition Summary"

January Comp. "Bowl"  Roundup

February Comp. "Candle Stick"  Roundup

March Comp. "Platter"  Roundup

April Comp. "Egg Cups"  Roundup

May Comp. "Decorated Bowl"  Roundup

June Comp. "Lidded Box"  Roundup

July Comp. "Decorated Platter "  Roundup

August Comp. "An item of Jewellery"  Roundup

September Comp. "A Vase"  Roundup

October Comp. "A Toy"  Roundup

November Comp. "A Goblet"  Roundup

December Comp. "A Christmas related item"  Roundup

2011--Turners Competition Score Board 

Final Scores for Top Three 2011

Silverbirch........ 3 1 3 1 3 1 3 1 1 4 5 4 Total 30
Wood spoiler .... 1 1 1 5 4 1 5 1 3 1 1 5 Total 29
duncanh .......... 1 1 4 1 5 3 4 1 1 / 4 3 Total 28*


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (27 Feb 2011)

Nice job chas.


----------



## Chrisp (27 Feb 2011)

Thats a lot easier to view them like that, you might have just found a job for yourself now!
Regards Chris.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Feb 2011)

That's brilliant Chas =D> =D> =D> 
Not bad for a fuddy duddy :wink:


----------



## Wood spoiler (27 Feb 2011)

Great summary

You know what's coming next .... Can you do the same every month :lol: 

Great way of seeing at a glance


----------



## The Shark (27 Feb 2011)

That is excellent, Chas =D> 

Thanks,

Malc


----------



## SVB (27 Feb 2011)

Cheers Chas - Would be a shame to have Feb onwards without Jan .................. please!!!!

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (27 Feb 2011)

an up to date one. Updated everytime some one posts there entry hehe


----------



## adidat (28 Feb 2011)

while this is great, one slight improvement would be just putting 1st, 2nd and 3rd next to the winners name.

but i still think its great

adidat


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Feb 2011)

I agree, it's a brilliant summary of the month's efforts, but would benefit from the placings being identified.

Thanks for doing it.


----------



## RATWOOD (28 Feb 2011)

Nice one chas =D> =D>


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2011)

I deliberately left placings off, placings are after all only the judges preferences. Nothing wrong with that, that's the way of life with any competition submission.
I personally think un-attributed they allow everyone to make their own judgement as to style,effort involved, skill etc. I know my selection would have been different and I guarantee a blind vote would get a dozen or more variations.


----------



## callumlovatt (28 Feb 2011)

must say, they all look amazing together


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Feb 2011)

I can only agree that it's great Chas! Well done mate and thank you. I too would have chosen differently and it would have taken me a fair while to do so to!


----------



## George Foweraker (28 Feb 2011)

This would have made judging a lot easier.
It is very difficult judging when you have to keep going up and down the pages and change pages three times.
Several members have remarked it would not have been their choice.
It was my choice and has already been said it reflects my taste to a degree but that does not mean the ones i did not choose were not as good a lot were.

Regards George


----------



## miles_hot (28 Feb 2011)

That's funny George - I had images of you shuffling pictures on a table with wine in hand rather like x factor types and then turning over the bits of paper to show the names 
Thank you for judging - I don't envy your task. I don't think that when people disagree with your choices they're doing anything more that expressing theory opinion; I hope no one gives the impression of cruising you when you've volunteered to be the judge etc!
Shame we can't get critique from the judges but that's completely reasonable as otherwise you'd end up inundated with requests and it would end up with you feeling like you're having to justify your decision which would be ridiculous and against the spirit of the completion.
Miles


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2011)

I don't think anyones comments I've seen on the last two months competitions disagree with the judging decisions, just an expression of differing personal preferences. 
And any judging of entries by such a diverse membership, where developed skill levels and available workshop tooling covers such a broad spectrum, can only really be centered on the judges personal preferences.


----------



## myturn (28 Feb 2011)

Great work Chas.

Perhaps to help next month's judging you could do the same with links from each thumbnail back to the original post in the main thread? Just a thought.

Mick


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2011)

That is in hand, but it all depends on me having the time to edit and post at the appropriate time.


----------



## myturn (28 Feb 2011)

CHJ":18n0mgdw said:


> That is in hand, but it all depends on me having the time to edit and post at the appropriate time.


I figured you would have probably have thought of it already


----------



## Blister (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks very much Chas 

Your efforts and input into the 2011 challenge have improved this for everyone 

Great idea showing all the images on one page =D> 

So much commitment form someone who is not taking part is great 

Well done and once again thanks =D>


----------



## cookie777 (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks Chas the one page of images is great, hope you have time to do it next month in time for judging,that would be really helpful. I agree we are all going to have our own favourite five that will differ thats life, but I feel the competition is giving us all a little extra enjoyment in our hobby,looking forward to all the entries for march
Barry


----------



## SVB (28 Feb 2011)

CHJ":3u49tzk0 said:


> March Comp. Roundup



Very good - took me a while but it shows that even Mods have a sense of humour!!!! #-o #-o #-o :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Feb 2011)

I forgot to say I saw this thread with just the feb page listed before I saw the results, I thought I had won hehe. Ill assume its in order of posting so ill make sure I post first every month hehe


----------



## nev (5 May 2011)

hi chaps, dont know if i am reading it wrong but re: http://79.170.44.151/ukworkshop-comp.co.uk/
my maths for the top three works out slighty different :?: 

have a nice day


----------



## Blister (5 May 2011)

nev":2db01chk said:


> hi chaps, dont know if i am reading it wrong but re: http://79.170.44.151/ukworkshop-comp.co.uk/
> my maths for the top three works out slighty different :?:
> 
> have a nice day



Nev

Look challenge-scoreboard-t50655.html


its in hand :wink:


----------



## nev (5 May 2011)

(homer) doh!
slapping self on forehead


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 May 2011)

Yes scores are wrong. Ill be fixing this later! I was trying to give myself 13 points hehe


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 May 2011)

Scores should now be correct.


----------



## Jonzjob (6 May 2011)

Is there any chance of making this a sticky before it gets lost off of the bottom of the page?


----------



## callumlovatt (6 May 2011)

it says on the scoreboard that I have 3, but I should have 4 because chas posted my eggcups for me.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 May 2011)

sorted.


----------



## Blister (6 May 2011)

Jonzjob":tot7tsct said:


> Is there any chance of making this a sticky before it gets lost off of the bottom of the page?





Err Err

it already is :lol: 

sticky-index-links-updated-27-04-11-t42854.html

Is it the SUN or the Wine or some of each :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (6 May 2011)

Yes :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

